# can pacman frogs eat dubias?



## grymblade (May 1, 2009)

just wondering if im going to need to buy/secure an alternate food supply for my pacman?


----------



## RoachGirlRen (May 1, 2009)

Pacman frogs love dubia roaches, and they are a good source of nutrition. I've started all of my young pacs on them and they have all thrived. You may want to vary the diet a little bit though; nightcrawlers and other inverts would make a nice supplement to a roach-based diet.


----------



## maxxx (May 1, 2009)

*pacman*

it is ususally a good idea to them different types of food item, but dubia can always be their majority of thier food source.


----------



## AzJohn (May 1, 2009)

I was under the impression pacmans will eat just about anything.


----------



## ZooRex (May 1, 2009)

Pac Man Frogs can engulf just about anything they can get their mouth around - including thumbs


----------

